# PIC'S OF MY NEW GASSER I HOPE...



## Puff1 (May 22, 2006)

Sweet :!: 
Fire it up and don't forget the pics :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

sweet!  Shiny as a mo fo!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 22, 2006)

The pool,  I mean the grill looks good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2006)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Finney (May 22, 2006)

That is a nice grill. Nick and I both toyed with getting one of those (each, not to share) but neither of us "pulled the trigger".


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 22, 2006)

I'm looking for my reason to do it. Now that my wife graduated, if she hurries and gets a job, she can buy me one!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 23, 2006)

Now thats a grill.  NICE.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 24, 2006)

725 deg.  Now that is what I would call " Flame Kissed"


----------



## Green Hornet (May 26, 2006)

Very nice indeed! I had to "settle" for the 4 burner Sumitt. I am very happy with mine and I am sure the new addition to the family will bring you much joy and happiness :!:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Nice grill you got there.    =D> I have one almost just like it. Mine is the 2004 Gold D.


When was the last time you saw it?  :razz:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1v9a0xt0][quote="Bryan S":1v9a0xt0]Nice grill you got there.    =D> I have one almost just like it. Mine is the 2004 Gold D.


When was the last time you saw it?  :razz:[/quote:1v9a0xt0]
Dude, just made burgers on it the other day.  [/quote:1v9a0xt0]
LOL.  Thought it was still burried...  :razz:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3r862uap]
> LOL.  Thought it was still burried...  :razz:


It was until i bought the Harley.  [/quote:3r862uap]
 :lmao:  Good one!


----------

